# How much do you drink?



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Many of you over the past few months have seen my post on here and as I sit here drinking a bottle of wine, I wonder how much everyone else drinks a day?

I myself am only 26 years old and find I enjoy wine on many much more than beer or most hard alcohol. I would classify myself as an alcoholic by PC standards. However, I am certainly not PC myself. I am into hardcore and metal for music, so am not a 'standard' wine drinker, nor wine maker.. I drink both for flavor and enjoyment for the wine itself, and for the drunk.. Being totally honest here. I can put a way a bottle or a bit more a night without even a hangover. Do this most nights. 

I am just curious as too what everyday, 'normal' wine drinkers and makers drink in a day.. 

And this is not an open invitation to rip on me or say I am an alcoholic or any BS like that.. I do not need help.. Yet.. HAHA 

I Seriously want to know..


----------



## Racer (Oct 14, 2009)

I usually keep to 1 glass of wine each evening depending on work and how my day has been. Some nights I'll maybe go for 2 glasses.And no you wont hear me ripping on you about your comsumption habits I was your age about half my life time ago and had about the same habits then too.My drink of choice back then was whiskey though.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2009)

I drink a glass or 2 every other day. Weekends are usually beer when im working around the yard and if I go out it usually becomes Jack and Cokes!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 14, 2009)

I usually have a glass while I watch Survivor on Thursday nights and I may have a glass or two on the weekend. I drink coffee way more than wine. I give alot of the wine I make away. I am really getting addicted to the wine making process way more than the drinking which is good cause in my family I am the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 14, 2009)

I drink wayyy too much... tea. I mean, I go through about 10-12 cups of tea a day lol. Wine however, I will go through a bottle or two per month at the most. Depends if someone comes over, or if wifey is feeling like drinking with me  I don't like drinking alone lol


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 14, 2009)

haha dirty!

i myself am about your age and do similar. i don't drink more than 1 bottle during the week since i work then. no hangover until 2+ bottles, but an easy trick, drink a huge glass of water before you sleep. usually around 2 bottles on weekend nights, but it's hard to tell though cuz it's usually w/ family and friends (3~5 adults) and we'll drink 5~11 bottles. lol. i pretty much drink anything, though. sometimes beer, sometimes hard liqour. it's all about the setting and how much $ i have at the time. wine mostly though as we carry ~500 bottles or more.

you would not think i'm a wine drinker nor a wine maker. i listen to metal/hard rock preferrably, but do listen to rap/hip hop, old rock (skynard, ozzy, doors, etc..), punk, etc. no country though

doctor told me 2 glasses per day is GOOD. 14 a week. no more or your system is then saturated and is hurting you.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2009)

Well In my home between me, my wife and daughter we go through 3 bottles a day. We also bring alot to different functions as well.
Well there goes omy govt max per year..


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 15, 2009)

A bottle a day? Not even close.

I am 43, don't like much distilled liquor, actually not much at all, though some day I might like to try and make it.

If I don't get at least a 6 pack of beer in me everyday I am NOT happy. A 12 pack a day is normal, though I don't drink the flammable beers, that is about the average.

When I have wine to drink 3 bottles a day is not unheard of.

Sorry you will not be able to have my liver for transplant.

I was going to lie, but amongst friends, I decided to tell you the truth.

Anyone coming close to that. LOL

Troy


----------



## MoWine (Oct 15, 2009)

My wife and I will usually go through 6-8 bottles of wine in a weekend and none during the week.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 15, 2009)

I drank a lot while a senior in highschool, but it got the best of me.
Then I didn't drink much at all for years. I watched my Dad drink every night, Jim Beam or Early Times. He would have at least a half pint nightly, but then sometimes sit and drink a quart by himself. Every morning he got up and went to work. You can imagine those nights around my house with Mom and Dad!!
So I think that was the reason for my abstaining for years.
A couple years ago my brother took me to a "taste of the nation" where they had fine chefs showing their trade and wine sellers doing the same.
I found I liked wine. So that leads me to now...
Some nights I'll have a bottle of my wine, I do like my limited blackberry stash! Other nights I'll have a bottle of store bought grape. I like trying different wines from different regions of the world.
Then some nights I'll have a couple glasses of some "clear" stuff I've experimented with mixed with cola.
But then some nights I don't have anything to drink.
I do have one rule though, 
once I have something to drink, I never and I mean never drive. If I go out to eat, I either don't drive or don't drink.
I want to live to ferment my next batch.


----------



## MN-winer (Oct 15, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I drink a glass or 2 every other day. Weekends are usually beer when im working around the yard and if I go out it usually becomes Jack and Cokes!



How do you make a dent on that huge cellar of yours with just a glass or two every other day?

You must give it away or entertain, I'm guessing.


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 15, 2009)

The wife and I each have a glass with lunch. In the evening I'm into Jack and coke, a couple.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually have something to drink every night after work. Last weekend I felt like some bourbon, so I picked up a bottle of Knob Creek. I got about a quarter of that left. Tonight I feel like some Welch's recipe, so I popped open a bottle of that. I'll probably finish it off tonight. I don't drink a lot of beer, which surprises most people, because I work for a beer distributor.

It all depends on my mood...I enjoy nice tequila on occasion as well (Corazon Blanco if I can find it...Don Julio if I can't).

I've been known to sip some Johnny Walker Red as well...I like Bowmore's also.

I'm 40 years old, 6'2" and about 220 lbs with a pretty good resistance. Like myakkagldwngr, If I'm out, I limit myself to a couple of beers or a couple glasses of wine. If I'm riding the bike, I don't drink at all.



Peace,
Bob


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ya I drank a bunch last week, maybe 3 tablespoons. I dont drink much at all. I have been drunk 3 times in 25 year and 2 of those were accidental.
Last week I gave away 48 bottles of wine. But I bottled 85 so I am still +33 bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2009)

I do give away quite a bit and when I do entertain I bust wide open and the next day is usually pretty ugly!


----------



## koda_ky (Oct 15, 2009)

I will drink about two bottles a week, unless we have a wine party and then it will be more like four or five.


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Oct 15, 2009)

I drink about 3 to 6 beers a night during the week but on weekends i usally go to our deer lease land ( even when season is out just to get away) and ill have about 30 between friday night and saturday night, dont drink any thing on sunday. every now and then ill have some wine but if i open a bottle ill finish it. just got started into wine making, dont like much grape wine but merlot is pretty but i suppose ill be dring alot more homemade wine in the future, maybe ill tone the beer down some by then ,then again maybe not.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to here that I am not the only one who drinks a bit too much.. Also happy that some of you got it under control...


----------



## upper (Oct 15, 2009)

No double glads allowed on this one.....Upper


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 15, 2009)

well I'm glad your glad that hes double glad


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 16, 2009)

I've started kicking around the idea of labels for my wine and being drinking is such a touchy subject I've decided to add the usual disclaimer,,,,
"The Surgeon General has determined that the consumption of alcohol is harmful to your health.
But, what the hell does he know?"


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 16, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I've started kicking around the idea of labels for my wine and being drinking is such a touchy subject I've decided to add the usual disclaimer,,,,
> "The Surgeon General has determined that the consumption of alcohol is harmful to your health.
> But, what the hell does he know?"



Some people feel it's better to choose what is going to take you out in the end...

I drink about 3-4 beers after work, unless I have a wine that hit 1 year old...then it's a special occassion and it's a bottle of wine (just for me) that night, instead. On the weekends, sometimes I invite friends over to tastings...we will go through a couple gallons between about 4-6 of us, double-fisting it with water as a side to offset the hangover.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 16, 2009)

Am back on a fitness kick .. so not drinking at all.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2009)

Of my !
Please send all you wine to ME !
I will keep it for you AFTER I "taste" them


----------



## cody.c.freeman (Oct 16, 2009)

> If I don't get at least a 6 pack of beer in me everyday I am NOT happy. A 12 pack a day is normal, though I don't drink the flammable beers, that is about the average.



Troy, you'd have to just to stay warm up there! 

Under normal circumstances, I usually have 2-3 beers or glasses of wine or cocktails after work. 

I'm currently unemployed, so I will have 1 or 2 while I'm cooking dinner and a couple more during and after dinner. It really helps motivate me for the next day's job search.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> Of my !
> Please send all you wine to ME !
> I will keep it for you AFTER I "taste" them



hehehe Tom, 

No Way!

.. the wine will wait for me......

I got 42kilo's of apples today..going to turn them into cider,

getting the juicer out of the cupboard this weekend.

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 17, 2009)

What could be healthier than drinking too much every night?
All that alcohol would be like rubbing hand sanitizer all over your body from the inside out!


----------



## WaWa (Oct 18, 2009)

A glass of my own wine each night and a few extra on the weekend....and i was worried ....!!!!.....


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

WaWa said:


> A glass of my own wine each night *and a few extra on the weekend*....and i was worried ....!!!!.....



And how many more is a "few extra on the weekend"?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2009)

A glass of wine or a beer a night and maybe a few glasses on days I am not working.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 18, 2009)

Tom said:


> And how many more is a "few extra on the weekend"?



Ummm, depends what I'm up to, no more than a bottle..at a time...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 20, 2009)

WaWa said:


> Ummm, depends what I'm up to, no more than a bottle..at a time...



if you two fist wine bottles, you might have a problem.

this gives me a new idea. i'm going to start another thread in the chit chat section.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like I have an awful lot of slack to pull in here!

"one or two glasss per week, only on the weekends, I make wine but don't like it, I make wine but prefer beer, I make wine, but don't drink at all"!

Oh the confusion, it's okay though, I got the slack. LOL

Troy


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2009)

Check out my NEW thread in the BEER discussion.

Now that you may like!


----------



## Martin (Oct 22, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> haha dirty!
> 
> i myself am about your age and do similar. i don't drink more than 1 bottle during the week since i work then. no hangover until 2+ bottles, but an easy trick, drink a huge glass of water before you sleep. usually around 2 bottles on weekend nights, but it's hard to tell though cuz it's usually w/ family and friends (3~5 adults) and we'll drink 5~11 bottles. lol. i pretty much drink anything, though. sometimes beer, sometimes hard liqour. it's all about the setting and how much $ i have at the time. wine mostly though as we carry ~500 bottles or more.
> 
> ...



Well once in a week i take my drink but if i am in depression or any
kind of stress then i can take it twice a week or may be thrice


----------



## jnblk (Oct 22, 2009)

After reading this string I no longer feel alone! A couple of glasses of wine a day can't be bad for you especially if you've made it in your basement...

One quote alway's comes to mind when talking about how much we drink.

*"Nobody likes a quitter!"*


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 22, 2009)

"Making it in the basement" sounds like my kind of fun. hehehe


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

SAC, making it in the basement will get you in less trouble than making it in the wifeys flower pot outside the door.

Oh boy, I already see where this ones gonna go.LOL

Troy


----------



## jnblk (Oct 23, 2009)

Regardless of where your making it , or how much you drink, the point is simply this...
Nobody likes a quitter!


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 23, 2009)

I like my beer, even though more than wine. But I like making wine more than beer. I have thought about distilling, but I understand it may be illegal, so I can't discuss that.

I thought about growing my own tea also, but can't discuss that either.

There may be other mebers in here who are like me. I live in a small cabin, without running water. So not only do I face a water issue, but a space issue as well. And on top of that I live in the middle of Alaska.

For me to make beer I would go with a kegging type storage sytem. But to discussing it here would not be wine.

I make wine because it's easier than beer and space wise works out prettyy well. That doesn't mean I may not ry beer, but I will make wine for now, and whine if I have to.!!!LOL


Troy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2009)

Wine is not hadrer then beer at all but it would probably be harder for you to get the ingredients for beer making up there. Storafe may be an issue with you unless you have an area where you can keep it cold without freezing in a corny keg. Beer is a longer first day but after that its easy sailing!


----------



## PPBart (Oct 27, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I've started kicking around the idea of labels for my wine and being drinking is such a touchy subject I've decided to add the usual disclaimer,,,,
> "The Surgeon General has determined that the consumption of alcohol is harmful to your health.
> But, what the hell does he know?"



I like that -- might just incorporate it into my next batch of labels...


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 27, 2009)

Wade, I almost need to trade my loyalties.

My neigbor Steve made his second only batch ever of beer(he has it in the small keg thing with a CO2 tank).

I told him I would mention him in here, and he has me mostly sold.

So Steve..."That was some of the best beer I have ever had", it was amber, nice head, just the right amount of carbonation, etc.

From start to drinking...12 days! Cost $14US to make 5 gallons.

Don't worry!! I'll always be a "sub arctic wino"

Troy


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

Troy,
I like/make BOTH Beer and Wine. Ck my post on solar beer in the beer thread


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 27, 2009)

Gonna do it Tom, I'm working with dial up for now so downloading stuff is a pain in the A. Sure want to check it out, figure I'll download it a lil later when I am not so in demand of the connection.

I'll never give up my love of making wine, but Steve got me sold that was fantastic beer, and he too lives in a lil cabin with no running water. My excuses have been used. I very well just may have to make both.


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 28, 2009)

I usually don't drink during the week... at most a glass or two... then on the weekends I may have a bottle or two. Or if we're going out, I'll drink vodka & flavoured soda water... a pint at the most in one evening.

I have a 2 year old... so there is no respite the next morning, its just not worth the pain to drink more than that! Although my hubby has been very nice and taken him out on such mornings... but that's because I don't do it that often... if I was hung over all the time, he might just toss my son onto the bed with me in the morning!


----------



## bryano (Oct 29, 2009)

well since during the week my days start at 7AM with a 2 and 4 year old, and doesn't end until I get off work at 2AM there's not much time for drinking during the week. But.... on the weekend I usually have about 8-10 beers, or 6-8 whiskey and diet cokes, or 2 bottles of wine. About once every couple of months I practice the fine art of sideways walking by trying all of the above in one day.


----------



## Mud (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't drink much, despite my hobbies. It's sort of seasonal, actually. It's mostly beer during the summer, and cider in the fall. Wine is occasional year-round, as are spirits. 

Arcticsid, why is growing your own tea illegal? Is that a euphemism I don't understand?

-Mud


----------



## iblilkitty (Oct 29, 2009)

*iblilkitty*

ok, I drink one to three glass of wine a day when I'm not working. Like you, I like hard rock and heavy metal!!


----------



## BillInInd (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm new to wine making and new to this forum. I got into wine drinking believe it or not for health reasons. I have had low good cholesterol it seems like forever no matter what diet I was on. I’ve read about the benefits of Red Wine and decided to give it a try to find the truth. I’ve been drinking 5 to 6 ounces of Red Wine daily for the last 6 months. My good cholesterol has risen (into the good range) and the bad cholesterol has fallen which has convinced me. 5 to 6 ounces of Red Wine daily (when my wife stays out of the bottle) will last a week (1 liter bottle).


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 30, 2009)

Tom, sorry still haven't looked at the solar beer, but I already know it would only be good during the summer when it doesn't get dark here, and on the opposite side of the coin during winter we get very little sun at all. On December 21 we get like 1 hour of sunlight, so much for solar anything. That could be the reason my solar car project went down the tubes!! LOL!

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 30, 2009)

Alcohol has not touched my lips in years. Not since I discovered the benefits of a funnel.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 30, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> Alcohol has not touched my lips in years. Not since I discovered the benefits of a funnel.



LMAO!

... raising a glass of grapefruit wine.. 

I recommend people try citrus based wines.. they are surprisingly nice.. 

( making uglifruit wine as soon as I can get ripe fruit in season.)

Allie


----------



## bryano (Oct 31, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> Alcohol has not touched my lips in years. Not since I discovered the benefits of a funnel.


----------



## goclarkanderson (Oct 31, 2009)

I would drink wine on weekends only. In fact, I am so busy during the work days that I cannot have it comfortably. So I prefer to have it on weekends!


----------



## mjdtexan (Oct 31, 2009)

I drink a couple of glasses of wine a day and a few beers a day


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 31, 2009)

Howdy Mike!! Good to see ya again.

Ithink thats you. Just smoked a pretty mean pork butt, was just thinking about you.

Hope life finds you well, with something stinky bubbling in the corner.

Troy


----------



## mjdtexan (Oct 31, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Howdy Mike!! Good to see ya again.
> 
> Ithink thats you. Just smoked a pretty mean pork butt, was just thinking about you.
> 
> ...



I've been around, I been reading, I just been keeping silent.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2009)

Now wait 1 minute !

I cook / smoke a great Boston Butt for pulled pork... Something to die 4 ... HMmmm good
And believe it or not NO wine was used... LOL !


----------

